# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  صناديق الاستثمار السعودية تفقد مليار ريال بسبب الهبوط المتتالي للأسهم

## حسان القضاة

تعرض سوق الأسهم السعودي الأسبوع الماضي إلى هبوطٍ متتالٍ، مما أدى إلى تراجع أداء الصناديق الاستثمارية إجمالاً، لتستقر أصول الصناديق عند 31.2 مليار ريال، مقارنةً

أكثر...

----------

